# mounten einer Linux LVM partition

## buthus

hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine Linux LVM partition von FedoraCore4 mounten. allerdings gibt es bei "mount -t lvm /dev/hde2" eine fehlermeldung das es den filetyp lvm nicht geben würde. fdisk sagt mir aber das es dieser typ sei.

wie kann ich die partition trotzdem mounten?

danke.

----------

## musv

Indem du das lvm im Fedora installierst.

----------

## buthus

das verstehe ich nicht. ich möchte die partition doch unter gentoo mounten?

----------

## musv

Ok, sorry, dann hab ich Deine Frage falsch gelesen. 

Dann ist die Antwort natürlich:

Indem du LVM unter Gentoo installierst.  :Smile: 

Im Kernel gibt's dazu 'ne Option: Multi-device support (RAID an LVM).

Und ein Gentoo-Handbuch hab ich als ersten Google-Treffer auch gefunden:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml

----------

## buthus

ok, danke dann versuch ich das mal.

----------

